# Topics > Robotics > Robotic development platforms >  Droidlet, open-sources robotics development platform, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

github.com/facebookresearch/droidlet

----------


## Airicist

Article "droidlet: modular, heterogenous, multi-modal agents"

by Anurag Pratik, Soumith Chintala, Kavya Srinet, Dhiraj Gandhi, Rebecca Qian, Yuxuan Sun, Ryan Drew,
Sara Elkafrawy, Anoushka Tiwari, Tucker Hart, Mary Williamson, Abhinav Gupta, Arthur Szlam
January 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing droidlet, a one-stop shop for modularly building intelligent agents"

by Mary Williamson, Arthur Szlam
July 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook open-sources robotics development platform Droidlet"

by Kyle Wiggers
July 30, 2021

----------

